# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Бесплатный портабельный софт, - программы не требующие инсталляции

## HATTIFNATTOR

Есть в сети  сайт, на котором собран пакет программ пригодных для использования на отдельном носителе (флэшке), которые не надо устанавливать, встраивать в систему и т.п. Набор почти почти на все случаи жизни: Word процессор; ftp-клиент; Web-браузер; мультипротокольный месенджер; почтовик. Ну, и для полного комплекта -OpenOffice. Примечательно, что все программные продукты - полноценный free.
Все в свободном доступе есть на сайте. Там же, - новости по обновлениям этих продуктов.
В принципе все продукты небольшие и могут занять не очень много места на флэшке которая будет "мобильным офисом". К тому же ведь не весь набор нужен пользователю. 

Cooler.irk.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ruiner

http://portablesoft.net/ - бесплатные портативные программы, сайт на русском, регулярное обновления

----------


## Arkadiy

От себя добавлю:
Очень давно искал плеер, который может воспроизводить мультимедия файлы, даже если система без кодеков(нет возможности их установить если не админ).
И нашёл я такой плеер, называется KMPlayer.
Скачать можно тут: http://soft.softodrom.ru/ap/p6771.shtml
в распакованном виде правда весит много, около 30мб...

----------


## egik

как же такую вкусняшку пропустили, имеет свой рабочий стол, функцию установки и удаления приложений, а так же бэкапить может содержимое, плюс выпускает портативные приложения
http://portableapps.com/

----------


## Bogdan00

*Noinstall.net* бесплатные портабельные  программы и игры, сайт на русском, ежедневные обновления :Clapping:

----------


## PavelA

краткое замечание: Некоторые так называемые "портативные" сборки сделаны кривовато и часто оставляют файлы и директории в след. месте: %userprofile\Application Data\Thinstall 
Эти следы могут мешать последующим запускам.

----------


## lemurz9

А вот объясните мне, разве создатели этого самого портабельного софта не берут за основу платные программы? И не перекраивают их без согласия разработчиков...и чем это отличается от обычного пиратства? разве только тем, что практически следов за собой не оставляет... то есть украл, да так, что никто и не заметит... разубедите меня, пожалуйста :Sad:

----------


## PavelA

Да, это часто warez. Да, это плохо. Но зато как это удобно.  :Wink:

----------


## faortto

> От себя добавлю:
> Очень давно искал плеер, который может воспроизводить мультимедия файлы, даже если система без кодеков(нет возможности их установить если не админ).
> И нашёл я такой плеер, называется KMPlayer.
> Скачать можно тут: http://soft.softodrom.ru/ap/p6771.shtml
> в распакованном виде правда весит много, около 30мб...


существует еще VLC

----------


## Bogdan00

> А вот объясните мне, разве создатели этого самого портабельного софта не берут за основу платные программы? И не перекраивают их без согласия разработчиков...и чем это отличается от обычного пиратства? разве только тем, что практически следов за собой не оставляет... то есть украл, да так, что никто и не заметит... разубедите меня, пожалуйста


Не корректно сравнивать портабельные программы и пиратские - портабельные отличаются от инсталлируемых только способом запуска ,при этом и те и другие бывают бесплатными,лицензионными и взломанными...

----------

